# Oakley Anorak Fit Snow Jacket?



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Roux said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a quick question about Oakley snowboarding jackets. Specifically the Oakley Anorak Fit Snow Jacket.
> 
> ...


I can't speak on this specific Oakley jacket but I own and really like my Oakley Sort Lite jacket I bought for a great deal a couple of seasons ago. Solid build quality, good style overall a solid jacket. I actually think it's quality is better than both my previous 686 and Bonfire and definitely better than the Foursquare and Special Blend jackets I've owned. If you found it for a good deal, give it a shot I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Roux (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay thanks a lot for the feedback lisevolution!

I actually found one for a pretty good price. 
It's also got 80gram body insulation and 60gram sleeve and hood insulation so It'll probably be pretty warm considering I usually wear under armor under my jacket anyways.

I've always liked Oakley's quality, but I wasn't sure about their snowboarding items besides goggles. I think I'm going to give it a shot
Thanks again man


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

i have several of their jackets / coats / pants. Excellent quality, design & warmth, would recommend. Also technical & function factor on the higher end oak stuff is really good, from magnetic closures to pockets located in perfect spots for gear like a helmet cam recorder.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Roux said:


> Okay thanks a lot for the feedback lisevolution!
> 
> I actually found one for a pretty good price.
> It's also got 80gram body insulation and 60gram sleeve and hood insulation so It'll probably be pretty warm considering I usually wear under armor under my jacket anyways.
> ...


No problem Roux, good luck with the purchase!


----------

